# What glaze to use and how long does it last?



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've never used a glaze when doing my polish/wax routine. Since I'm getting frustrated with the swirls and spiderwebbing that I can't seem to get rid of, I'm thinking I'll try using a glaze the next time I do all this work. But I'm wondering, how much will it help fill in those imperfections, and how long will those results actually last? Also, what glaze is good for filling in that stuff? Any recommendations are welcome!


----------



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

Frank: depending upon your arsenal of products, you might look at Adams Brillian Spray Glaze or Meguiar's #7.

Your best results are going to be swirl/scratch removal with a Porter-Cable type product + the correct pad/product mix. Once you do this procedure and remove (rather than cover up) the imperfections, all that is required is proper paint maintenance in washing and applying quick detailer.

I typically do repeat customer cars once per year with the above procedure. If they are heavy handed in wash procedures, I see them more frequently.

Totoland

This is an example of an "as delivered" Mustang GT Convertible from the dealer (and they actually thought they did a good job)









After swirl/scratch removal with a Porter-Cable and correct pad/product mix.









The irony was....not 3 days later, the neighbor of the Mustang's owner had a contractor spray cedar deck & fence sealant and the wind carried that nasty stuff all over the car! It took 2 full clay bars and a complete re-detail to correct (which the insurance finally paid after 4 months).

If you have some glaze, test a panel rather than attempt the entire car. I ALWAYS start out with a test portion on the BMW's I do to guage what products I'm going to use.

Totoland


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

What about the length of time the results of the glaze will last? After a few washes is it gone or ?


----------



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

frank325 said:


> What about the length of time the results of the glaze will last? After a few washes is it gone or ?


True glazes contain zero wax and zero durability. Their primary use is to add oils to paint after compounding. They will usually wash off at the first wash unless you add wax as a final barrier.

I have found a product that works well: Pinnacle XMT Glaze with Carnuba. It imparts a very deep shine and has some protection. Most folks will apply a coat of carnuba based wax over this i.e. Pinnacle Souveran.

I've also used glazes for a show car that doesn't need wax protection, just a deep gloss under show lighting.

Totoland


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

So you could put on a glaze and then do a coat of Zaino or AIO and you'd be set? At least until the wax wears off and once that happens, so does the glaze.


----------



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

frank: I don't know about Zaino, but hear that they have a specific process. But, yes, you're correct on Glaze, then Final Wax product for protection. 

Totoland


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

frank325 said:


> So you could put on a glaze and then do a coat of Zaino or AIO and you'd be set? At least until the wax wears off and once that happens, so does the glaze.


Zaino is a polymer and as such will not bond to any product that contains oil (as in wax or a glaze)

Klasse All-In-One is a chemical cleaner type product, and will remove anything on the paint surface

A Glaze will normally only last one or perhaps two vehicle washes, a Wax a little longer


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Honestly, I couldn't imagine using a glaze and NOT covering it with a wax/sealent of some sort. 

In my mind, the glaze is only to improve the looks of the paint (and maybe do a little cleaning) The real protection comes from a wax or a sealent.

When I used the glaze/wax combo I was fond of 3M's Imperial Hand Glaze. It was easy to apply and produced great results. I know use the Klasse twins with great results as well. The added benifit of the acrylic sealents like Klasse is the longevity. Again, the sealents last a long time. Not alwasy the glaze they are covering up.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Glaze:*
Is purely an aesthetic product that provides gloss but very little protection; it's often referred to as Show Glaze because glazes tend to create a "wet-look" (jetting) shine they have come to be used by enthusiasts to maximize shine and gloss on concours show cars, historic and exotic vehicles.
They are formulated with micro-fine abrasives (Kaolin) that will burnish the paint (but will not remove surface imperfections) along with an emulsion of polymers and Carnauba wax, that `fills in' small paint surface scratches, abrasions and swirl marks, without removing them.

Menzerna Finishing Touch Glaze is a water-based emulsion of glycerine, mineral oils and Kaolin (China Clay). The oils create the jetting (wet-look) liquid shimmer of fresh paint, while Kaolin and / or waxes fill and mask minor swirls and imperfections. Its filling abilities usually dissipate in a matter of days before the surface abrasions become visible again, washing the paint film surface will accelerate this process

Apply a glaze (Menzerna Finishing Touch Glaze) with a grey / black foam pad, Speed # 3.0 ***8211; 4.0, CAS=1/10, GS ***8211; 5/5 and a machine liner speed (MLS) of 2- feet per second (FPS) After the application of a Glaze ***8216;seal it***8217; with a Carnauba wax

Note- a polymer will probably not form a viable bond to the Glaze due to the oils present)


----------

